# freevrrpd not working  - Interface not sending messages though conf file is read



## RitheshShenthar (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a FreeBSD 8 box with a compatible version of freevrrpd-1.0.tbz installed on it.(i386)

What I have been able to do ->

Step 1
=======

```
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# pkg_add /home/rshenthar/VRRP/freevrrpd-1.0.tbz

!! WARNING !!
freevrrpd now use the netgraph layout. netgraph, ng_ether, ng_bridge and ng_eiface are required to run correctly.

Unfortunately some netgraph modules doesn't load automatically, you need to load them manually.
use:

kldload ng_eiface
kldload ng_bridge
kldload ng_ether

OR

add these lines to your /boot/loader.conf:

ng_ether_load="YES"
ng_bridge_load="YES"
ng_eiface_load="YES"

(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# 
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)#
```
Step 2
======
Modify conf file ->

```
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# pwd
/usr/local/sbin
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# cat ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
[VRID]
serverid = 1
interface = em1
carriertimeout = 10
spanningtreelatency = 0
priority = 100
addr = 1.0.0.10/24
monitoredcircuits = yes
MCClearErrorsCount = 3600
#masterscript = / usr / local / bin / master_script.sh
#backupscript = / usr / local / bin / backup_script.sh
```

Step3 
======

Run the command -

```
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# ./freevrrpd -f ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)#
```

Step 4
=======

```
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# tail -10 /var/log/messages
Jul 19 01:37:37 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[11821]: initializing threads and all VRID
Jul 19 01:37:37 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[11821]: reading configuration file ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
Jul 19 06:16:26 TPC-E15-18 kernel: em1: promiscuous mode enabled
Jul 19 06:16:39 TPC-E15-18 kernel: em1: promiscuous mode disabled
Jul 19 06:17:05 TPC-E15-18 kernel: em1: promiscuous mode enabled
Jul 19 06:23:05 TPC-E15-18 kernel: em1: promiscuous mode disabled
Jul 19 07:26:42 TPC-E15-18 kernel: em1: permanently promiscuous mode enabled
Jul 19 03:27:36 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[12134]: launching daemon in background mode
Jul 19 03:27:36 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[12135]: initializing threads and all VRID
Jul 19 03:27:36 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[12135]: reading configuration file ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
```

Issue
======

I do not see the vrrpd advertisement messages with VRID, VRIP address etc.

I tried with my interface both in promiscuous/non promiscuous mode.

Need help.

[I have provided info only for 1 box as I need to get this going first. My deployment involves 2 FreeBSD machines with the same VRID, same addr]

Thanks in advance.

P.S
Kindly tag an expert in this area if known.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2013)

Update your ports tree, the tree has version 1.1 at this moment.

net/freevrrpd


----------



## RitheshShenthar (Jul 19, 2013)

Used freevrrpd1.1 (32bit), as mine is an i386.

Issue persists - Still not VRRP seeing messages in logs / interface.


```
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# pkg_info
freevrrpd-1.1       This a VRRP RFC2338 Compliant implementation under FreeBSD
svstockimage        Sandvine FreeBSD image pseudo-package
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# 
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# 
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# 
(TPC-E15-18:wheel)# tail -10 /var/log/messages
Jul 19 08:01:26 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13170]: launching daemon in background mode
Jul 19 08:01:26 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13171]: initializing threads and all VRID
Jul 19 08:01:26 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13171]: reading configuration file ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
Jul 19 08:06:34 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13218]: launching daemon in background mode
Jul 19 08:06:34 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13219]: initializing threads and all VRID
Jul 19 08:06:34 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13219]: reading configuration file ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
Jul 19 08:06:43 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13222]: cannot open configuration file stop: No such file or directory
Jul 19 08:06:50 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13229]: launching daemon in background mode
Jul 19 08:06:50 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13230]: initializing threads and all VRID
Jul 19 08:06:50 TPC-E15-18 freevrrpd[13230]: reading configuration file ../etc/freevrrpd.conf
```


----------



## RitheshShenthar (Jul 22, 2013)

I downgraded to freevrrpd-0.8.7_2_008 and used a 64 bit setup instead (same Freebsd FreeBSD 8). It worked smoothly. Not really sure what the issue was originally.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

I gave up on freevrrpd and CARP on FreeBSD < 10. I could not get it to work after many weeks of beating on it with FreeBSD 7.x, 8.x, and 9.x.

Finally, I installed FreeBSD 10 (aka -HEAD, aka -CURRENT) after the new CARP was imported, and everything just worked correctly from the get-go. And it's all managed via ifconfig(8) without cloning interfaces. Much simpler and easier to manage.


----------

